# ReMARKably SLANTed and Outrageously Cool!



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

I know. I KNOW*!* I'm early, but&#8230; I got this Halloween *Monster Mash* song worming through my head. Might as well go bounty hunting -for Monsters. Since they're out prowling around the neighborhood castle, what's a poor girl to do? Time to grab her reMARKable SLANT and do the Monster Mash -Poiema style.

Then you can mash, then you can monster mash
The monster mash, and do my graveyard smash
Then you can mash, you'll catch on in a flash
Then you can mash, then you can monster mash

ARE WE HAVING FUN YET*!* Ohhhh yeah*!* *♪ ♫ ♬ ♭*









The first thing I really must do is *THANK* my dad and Tremo for making sure that I got one of these phenomenal Slant frames. I HAD a special event in February. When my dad asked me if there was anything particular that I wanted. Yes*!* It HAD to be Tremo's new Seljan Slant. I had already started counting pennies for it. After finally spending a full weekend with it last week, I am beyond ecstatic. I can barely contain my joy each time I pick it up and start target shooting with it. It is just sooo very nice.

*I messed up the unboxing*.














I did.
I really wished I hadn't. I know Tremo has put a lot of signature effort into perfecting that debut. I then took a thousand pictures --none that I liked. My mom said that she didn't take THAT many pictures of me when I was a baby







. Then I decided to stop with all the crazy pictures, and had a fun weekend of Monster Mash. Woo-hoo! Fortunately there are already some great "unboxing" threads and videos. I will *reference* all those links at the end of my thread (page 2). They are well worth the time reading and viewing.

I had not played with slingshots since last June. I came back again in January. So I am REALLY out of practice for six months. I'm not as bad as I thought I would be with a new, and very different slingshot.

Here we go*!*







:target: *The FIRST two shots taken with the Slant* (25 feet).The *Silver Zero Monster* (pictured below). I have cut a can with 3/8" steel before with Gold's green. The game and the goal is to do it again with TBBlack. I didn't do it THIS time. But they were two good shots imo.* I'll finish this Monster off later. and collect the bounty -if I don't obliterate his ID*. I had other objectives. TBBlack 1-inch straight less than half. I didn't have enough power, but it was just a test. Next time, look out!!

I am studying Monster Canololgy. Fascinating stuff.

I then wanted to see how well I could shoot at *paper*. I have not done that for two years. I don't like shooting at paper. But I thought it would be a good 2nd test (for me), using *Be's "Global Accuracy Meeting"* targets :target:. Not too bad actually. New frame and more than half of the 20 shots through the center. Maybe even a few bulls eyes. Difficult to say with paper targets. Those first two in the upper left is me trying to locate the target with an anchor point. When I dropped the anchor and went to partial butterfly mode, the accuracy immediately kicked in, and those are the center shots. Still very surprised about that. I expected to be more randomly scattered. Truly.

I tried a bunch of different elastics and widths. All performed beautifully with this SS. I was mostly interested in exploring those beautiful WIDE fork tips. How wide can I go, or not go. I just had fun shredding Monsters. No particular goal in mind. *I used my own simple lanyard*, which is more suited to my personal shooting style.

I LOVE The Slant.















Even though it is a full-size frame, and so much more larger than the the two OTT custom frames that I always play with, *I did not have any issues or difficulty adjusting to this beautiful slingshot at all.* It felt GREAT in my hand. No pressure points or awkwardness. A nice solid weight to it, but not overly. I thought it would begin to feel heavy after shooting for a long while. I never felt any weight fatigue with it. It's just so incredibly well-balanced for optimal performance.







*It even fits inside the personalized embroidered belt bag that Leon13 made for me







a year ago*.
Guys have larger pockets than girls. Belt bags are very handy sometimes.

I played with this frame from sunup to sundown.







Tremendous, exploring everything about that I could think of.
In fact, the only problem that I experienced was the right side of my face was stinging (yikes!), and my thumb and forefinger were getting sore. Gripping the pouches and steel rubbed a little blister on my finger. It wasn't the slingshot.* It was the weekend of marathon shooting with a multitude of elastics and assorted pouches.* But it's the first time I've tried bands wider than 1-inch. Excited about that!!

I also played with a *1-1/8 inch .030 taper NL*. I cannot do a lengthy shooting session with it, but I was able to draw it past my ear and get some really great shots in with it. Very EXCITING!
This little chickadee is strong. Hear me roar.














Not even one hand-slap yet. Yay*!*

I had no trouble with those beautiful integrated clips. So totally perfect*!* I only loosened them with the included *Bondhus L-Wrench*, slipped the bands underneath and secured them firmly. Even TBBlack works very well. I love that stuff. I doubled over one-half inch at the fork tips, and they held very securely with one-half butterfly draw. Very nice.

This is what I totally love about Tremo. Quality means everything to him. He could have put a cheap metal hex wrench into that magnificent box of goodies. Nope. He included a *Bondhus*, with its cool ball driver on the end, *which I really like*. That additional Protanium steel durability won't make a difference since we won't be applying that much torque to the M5x16mm stainless steel clipbolts. It's just nice to have.









As I had said earlier, the overall* QUALITY* of this Slant frame is extraordinary. Pure gold.







The velvety matte-like finish is reminiscent of THE finest premium anodized cookware that I have seen at upscale shops. Even my dad was impressed, which doesn't happen often.









*Tremo,* if you're reading this, I don't know where you go from here with unique design challenges, but I do know that *you have created something very wonderful and special in THIS slingshot frame.* I will be enjoying Number *8632* for many years. It will definitely be a part of my coveted few that I now play with. My Slant will not be collecting dust bunnies. It will be collecting new memories. Live every moment, laugh every day, and love beyond words. Thank you, Tremo for your thoughtfulness, and being the wonderful courteous person that you are.

A year's struggle to perfect this dream. I am so glad that you persevered. It was worth it. In fact, I just went out with my Poiema belt bag and red bands only 5 minutes ago and took a first shot THIS morning with MY special 8632. Dead center. It's so wonderful. And so are you, Tremo.

*







And for a special bonus treat.*
Tremo learned that the *Torque* is another favorite of mine. It's a *dedicated* tube shooter, and I have been shooting with it since November 2014. A long time. That gorgeous *green* frame that you see in the photo lineup is a *Torque prototype*. A 3D-printed rarity. Only three exist. This one is mine. A keepsake treasure for the archives.

I hope I didn't put anyone to sleep with my lengthy thread.







I'm just so excited about this Seljan Slant, and wanted to share a little of the fun and excitement that I am having with it.

Have a great weekend everyone. Happy Monster Mash*!*

*Poiema*


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

The SSF says, "Sorry, but you have posted more images than you are allowed to." So I will try to break this down into -hopefully- not more than two pages.




































































































*Reference Links:*

*The Slant v1.2 is HERE* by Tremoside
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/46223-the-slant-v12-is-here/

*The Slant - WIP retrospective* by Tremoside
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/45921-the-slant-wip-retrospective/

*SeljanSlingshots.com*
http://seljanslingshots.com

*Opening the "Slant" *by Can-Opener
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/46228-opening-the-slant/

*Metropolicity Slant Unboxing*
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/46250-slant-unboxing/

*The Slant Review (1.0 prototype)* by Flicks
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/46231-the-slant-by-tremo-a-review/


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

What an amazing post, Miss. Poiema great shooting, amazing photos and what another to say? Happy shooting with Slant 

:wave:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

The review of reviews!!!!!

AMAZING thread. Beautifully taken pictures and a remarkable text!!!

I enjoyed this a lot!! Thanks!!!

Oh, by the way ...SUPERB slingshot, the "Slant"!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

E.G. said:


> What an amazing post, Miss. Poiema great shooting, amazing photos and what another to say? Happy shooting with Slant
> 
> :wave:










*Bok! Thank you, E.G.* I knew you liked pictures, so I made sure to take plenty.

I hope to actually get a real camera some day. Not much time for devotions to photo skills atm. Truth is, I have a dark and tiny little corner in our garage. I am basically using torn-up curtains, bouncing light off walls and ceilings with a handheld flashlight, and Fimo. Wonderful stuff.



Quercusuber said:


> The review of reviews!!!!!
> 
> AMAZING thread. Beautifully taken pictures and a remarkable text!!!
> 
> ...


*THANK YOU so much, Sir Quercusube*r*! *







Always a wonderful pleasure to hear from you. It is a monstrous long text, isn't it.







I must be making up for lost time.
I actually had plenty more to say, but I restrained myself. Tried to.









I hope all is well in the enchanted land of Corkdom and magical evergreen oaks.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Poiema said:


> E.G. said:
> 
> 
> > What an amazing post, Miss. Poiema great shooting, amazing photos and what another to say? Happy shooting with Slant
> ...


What? You have amazing photography skills, I wish that I have only 30% of your skills  I can't imagine what you can do with "real" camera...

Greetings from Croatia


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

:wub: Some people just take the time and thought to do things better. And right here, we get two of them, the maker and the customer. What a perfect pair. What a treat. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Quite an ensemble. I bet you sleep with it. I'm not kidding. When I finished one of my frames I was looking at it in bed one night after sipping my usual nightcap, admiring my work and fell asleep with it in my hand..next morning at breakfast my wife joked with me the next day, saying I was like a little kid with a new toy taking it to bed with me. I reminded her she is my perpetual new toy as well, that eased the jealousy. Actually I put a new frame on the nightstand so that's the first thing I see in the morning. Yes I'm in love with slingshots.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Every time I see one of these threads, my desire to own one goes UP UP UP.

Awesome pics and details.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Love it! :rofl: your world is forever Slanted now! The Slant simply oozes Quality. I enjoy showing mine to friends as much as shooting it.  Congrats on an excellent acquisition


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Great post! It is as if the reader is right there with you. You clever use of emoticons demonstrates my son's (an MFA candidate in television script writing and production) theory; emoticons are going to be an accepted part of written English.

Fantastic photos. Just like slingshots, it is not the equipment, it is the photographer. In the right hands, a smartphone is more than capable of remarkable photos. Whether your light source is a flashlight or a quartz studio light makes not a whit of difference. The most important photography tool is your eyes.

If you want to improve your photography, go to the library and peruse books of classic photographs. Ansel Adams, Bernice Abbot, Walker Evans, Gordon Parks - all make remarkable images with available light. For studio work, study fashion photographers, Richard Avedon for example.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

What an epic review! Typical Poiema style! Welcome to the Slant addicted group! 

You are spot on with the overall quality of the Slant! Mark pushed perfection to the utmost level!

Your pictures are awesome, Poiema! Impressive as always! And not to mention your shooting skills! 11 of 20 in the 2nd circle of the target! A diameter of approx 3 inch, if I remember correctly... :thumbsup:

Thanks for this amazing review! The Slant definitely deserved it!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Poiema,

All I can say now is WOW! Thank you for sharing your thoughts and it's an honor to read your journey and the background of this review.

I have a couple deadlines, but will be back in the next days.

You know it's all about you.

*I made a bianco slingshot, you gave her the real value.*

Thank you :bowdown:

Mark


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the review and pictures. I'm there with BruceRed after seeing another Slant review. My Big Gulp change cup is almost full.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Top Shelf Post right there! Great job all around!!!!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

E.G. said:


> Poiema said:
> 
> 
> > E.G. said:
> ...


*Greetings to beautiful Croatia**!* Thank you for the lovely encouraging words, *E.G*.

Now I wish I had taken more photos for the gallery.











Dayhiker said:


> :wub: Some people just take the time and thought to do things better. And right here, we get two of them, the maker and the customer. What a perfect pair. What a treat. :wub: :wub:


Thank you, *Dayhiker*. Yes indeedy. A very very VERY happy treat for me.








But is it really THAT obvious.



Chuck Daehler said:


> Quite an ensemble. I bet you sleep with it. I'm not kidding. When I finished one of my frames I was looking at it in bed one night after sipping my usual nightcap, admiring my work and fell asleep with it in my hand..next morning at breakfast my wife joked with me the next day, saying I was like a little kid with a new toy taking it to bed with me. I reminded her she is my perpetual new toy as well, that eased the jealousy. Actually I put a new frame on the nightstand so that's the first thing I see in the morning. Yes I'm in love with slingshots.


Thanks for stopping by *Mr D*. That thought has crossed my mind...

But the Slant is under lock and key at bedtime. I don't trust those tooth fairies.











brucered said:


> Every time I see one of these threads, my desire to own one goes UP UP UP.
> 
> Awesome pics and details.


You know what you need to do *brucered*. Just get on with it.







I promise I won't tell a soul.



Blue Raja said:


> Great post! It is as if the reader is right there with you. You clever use of emoticons demonstrates my son's (an MFA candidate in television script writing and production) theory; emoticons are going to be an accepted part of written English.
> 
> Fantastic photos. Just like slingshots, it is not the equipment, it is the photographer. In the right hands, a smartphone is more than capable of remarkable photos. Whether your light source is a flashlight or a quartz studio light makes not a whit of difference. The most important photography tool is your eyes.
> 
> If you want to improve your photography, go to the library and peruse books of classic photographs. Ansel Adams, Bernice Abbot, Walker Evans, Gordon Parks - all make remarkable images with available light. For studio work, study fashion photographers, Richard Avedon for example.


That is quite a compliment *Blue Raja*. Thank you for that.







I wish your son great success with his *MFA* candidacy.

I am not familiar with any of those names, but I will check out these sources that you list. I think you give very good advice. Again, thank you*!*


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> Love it! :rofl: your world is forever Slanted now! The Slant simply oozes Quality. I enjoy showing mine to friends as much as shooting it.  Congrats on an excellent acquisition


It does indeed ooze quality. Tremo is amazingly detail-oriented.

Ohhhh yes. My world is definitely SLANTed, *Can-Opener*. I'm here at the SSF, so how bad can it be.


















flicks said:


> What an epic review! Typical Poiema style! Welcome to the Slant addicted group!
> 
> You are spot on with the overall quality of the Slant! Mark pushed perfection to the utmost level!
> 
> ...


*







**THANK YOU*, *Sir Flicks*. Always appreciate your kind and thoughtful insight.



ShootnCoastie said:


> Thanks for the review and pictures. I'm there with BruceRed after seeing another Slant review. My Big Gulp change cup is almost full.


Thank you, *ShootnCoastie*. Good luck with your Big Gulp piggy bank. I think -I KNOW that you'll be very pleased with that decision.

I also remember seeing some of your excellent earlier posts.







All good choices imo.



Flatband said:


> Top Shelf Post right there! Great job all around!!!!


Thank you for the nice comment, *Flatband*. We may have to do a classic coffee table book soon.

It would take ME forever. Maybe we can hire AnTrAxX to do it for us.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Tremoside said:


> Hi Poiema,
> 
> All I can say now is WOW! Thank you for sharing your thoughts and it's an honor to read your journey and the background of this review.
> 
> ...


*Hey Professor Tremo!!* Believe me, the honour is all mine to have this *AWESOME* slingshot to enjoy. I love it*!* To see this beautiful slingshot and feel it's solid performance is difficult to describe. Pictures just doesn't quite do it. *I had a lot of FUN with the 'Monster Rehab" theme and colour coordinating to match my bands and accessories.* Taming the wild beasts. It's a girl thing, you know.
















I had planned to take photos of my Monster casualties, but we had another very unusual rain storm last night. The wind tossed and blew away a lot of my Monster debris over into the neighbors yard and pool again. I didn't know about the storm.







Oh boy! I had to clean all that up today.

I wanted to take pictures of it. But my Dad seemed to think pics would NOT be a good idea while the neighbor was still fussing and fuming about the Monster Mash mess. No one wants to live next door to Anna and Professor Van Helsing. But I need to get my own personal Monster bin. I keep losing all my hard work.

*I saved one more photo for you*. These are not rogue Monsters. They haven't tried any funny stuff yet. Just hanging out -and being good.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wub: :wub: :wub:That story so dear !!! :bowdown: :target: :target:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good on ya Girl!

Looks like you got a pretty neat slingshot there


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> :wub: :wub: :wub:That story so dear !!! :bowdown: :target: :target:


Muchas gracias, *Alfshooter**!**!* Gracias por la visita.











Bill Hays said:


> Good on ya Girl!
> 
> Looks like you got a pretty neat slingshot there


*Hi Mr Hays.* *Thank you**!!* It is pretty cool. I like it a lot. Really looking forward to summer break. The anodized finish is incredible. I had always HOPED, but never thought that was obtainable on an aluminum cast frame. It seems to perform pretty much like a top-slot frame.







You've got some very cool *goats* on your farm. They are sooo cute*!*
Lots of cheese and straw]berry ice cream. *YUM*!

Congratulations as well to you and everyone on your Next Gen polycarbonate lineup. OMGosh*!* Lots of work ahead.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hahaha. How can you not love the pure enthusiasm on display here.

That's one mean looking slingshot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice looking slingshot and wonderful display and layout of this stuff. I also enjoy the shredded target that looks like it has seen better days,Nice shooting :thumbsup:

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

brucered said:


> Every time I see one of these threads, my desire to own one goes UP UP UP.
> 
> Awesome pics and details.


I have a birthday in July and I still get sent a bit if money even though I'm turning 44. This is on my top-5.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

inconvenience said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Every time I see one of these threads, my desire to own one goes UP UP UP.
> ...


I just turned 43, so we're in the same boat.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

*Thank you everyone* for your kind encouraging words and having fun with me. I am really appreciating it.

*Tremo&#8230;* Just WOW*!* I have been playing with *Slant 8632* a little each morning, and it's like&#8230; *I DON'T WANT TO PUT IT DOWN.*







Totally bonkers*!* Conversations with myself: "Just one quick Monster take-down. OK, I think I have time for one more. Well&#8230; One more won't hurt a thing."







Can't stop. I love every single cool feature you put on this slingshot.









I am working on a fun weekend challenge game for me. Hopefully I'll have all the rules worked out by Summertime. It has some cool stuff I think. Monster decapitation, of course*!* Monere is courage currency. Mondsphere is special Huntress ammunition. Penalties. Risks. Bonus challenges, and Savings Accounts&#8230; Slingshot fun*!*

I am testing out YOUR *1" tapered TBG bandset and die-cut pouch this week* (Kangaroo leather I think?). The draw weight on that is still a bit wobbly at 1/2 butterfly, but manageable with quick sessions. I'm really enjoying the 1" tapers. Right-side finger pads are still a bit sore atm.

The Monster in the photo below is a *9-shot take-down. My best so far* with 1-inch bands. Very clean decapitation within target boundaries. Sounds impressive. BUT I had waaay more than average misses and penalties on this beast. It was exciting how quickly I rebounded and recovered some of the losses.

No ammo remaining, but *I had 5 great starting hits* on this one, then too many misses. The calculated risk was to purchase an additional 5 more Huntress Mondspheres (costly). There is some strategy to it. Canlology. I was able to deactivate this Monster with *only 4* more (Yay!) well-placed hits from the additional ammunition purchase.

Reward 웃750 Monere.







Not too bad. Extremely accurate WHEN I'm not goofing around.

Aaaand somewhere Sir Flicks is saying to himself:














Oh no*!* She has finally jumped off the deep end. I knew it would happen some day, but&#8230; so soon*?!!*

It's Friday*!* Have a safe and grrreat weekend*!*
*







*


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Poiema said:


> *Thank you everyone* for your kind encouraging words and having fun with me. I am really appreciating it.
> 
> *Tremo&#8230;* Just WOW*!* I have been playing with *Slant 8632* a little each morning, and it's like&#8230; *I DON'T WANT TO PUT IT DOWN.*
> 
> ...


Your posts are art.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Poiema,

First of all I have to thank you for your thread! I enjoyed every line from the start. It was really frustrating to focus on my deadline work and knowing what fun is presented here and I'm off on commenting.

You underlined a cool thing:

A new slingshot is not just a new piece in the collection but a great opportunity to learn new or polishing existing skills. You made me very happy by letting us know what adventures you have/had. This gives so much I really can't tell.

A new form of review:

It is very enjoyable to hear your new and fresh experiences during a period of time. You extended the review and shared what happened each day or shooting session. It's new to me and like it very much. Like a slingshot diary. It feels more personal and "interactive". I always learn.

Your thread is a rock solid inspiration source dear Poiema! All of us needs some way to refill batteries for heart and soul (maybe brain too.. braaaaaaiiins  ).

Now you gave me a full recharge! I'm full of energy and listened Bobby Picket the whole day 

Köszönöm 

Mark


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

inconvenience said:


> Poiema said:
> 
> 
> > *Thank you everyone* for your kind encouraging words and having fun with me. I am really appreciating it.
> ...


 :yeahthat: :bowdown:


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

Very cool. Love to see the excitement as well. I hope that my kids will have this excitement for some of the things I enjoy doing. Are slingshots something you started doing with one of your parents?


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

Just out of curiosity what do these cost?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Slingster said:


> Just out of curiosity what do these cost?


I was thinking the same thing. But then I figured it was a "if you have to ask, you can't afford it" sorta thing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Slingster said:


> Very cool. Love to see the excitement as well. I hope that my kids will have this excitement for some of the things I enjoy doing. Are slingshots something you started doing with one of your parents?


Hi *Slingster*, Only me. My parents have been very supportive of my slingshot hobby - *as long as I don't neglect other duties and activities.* Then they get a little annoyed with me about that. OK, a lot annoyed.







I think a variety of hobbies and sports is a good plan.



Tremoside said:


> Hi Poiema,
> 
> First of all I have to thank you for your thread! I enjoyed every line from the start. It was really frustrating to focus on my deadline work and knowing what fun is presented here and I'm off on commenting.
> 
> ...


*Hi Tremo!







*Sorry about the distraction. OK, not really.
















I'm glad you enjoyed the Monster Mash theme. I hoped you would. You know what the skeletonized handle looks like, don't you?

You know... you may be standing too close to Boris' electrodes. Too many energizing jolts.









Wishing you and Mrs Tremo a *super duper* weekend as well*!!*


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

I predicted that this 'pricing' question would eventually surface.
























I'm being a bit lengthy with my answer, but I thought I would cover the topic only once, and as thoroughly as I know how in my own limited way, then turn it over to Tremo for further private discussions -if anyone is still interested later.

I can make a slingshot -any shape and size I prefer. But I cannot make myself a Seljan Slant. It's beyond my limited skills and tools. I love metal slingshots, but making them is not anything that I wish to attempt.

I also don't wish to apply the term "bargain" to Tremo's work. This slingshot, *The Slant, is premium quality and feature-loaded*. It is simply magnificent. You do get exactly what you pay for and more. I feel that it is not comparable to anything retailing at this moment. It is uniquely different. Please keep in mind that, while *The Slant v1.2* is very professionally presented, it is still a *fully handcrafted slingshot*. Even the special Limited Edition ID numbers are hand-punched.

*IF* I were to compare The Slant with other slingshots of similar materials and quality, there is no contest. As far as I know, The Slant is the only slingshot frame that is BOTH cast and anodized aluminum AND clips. Laser-cut storage and docking box. DIY Template. 3D-printed nylon belt clip. Hand finished&#8230; It's jam-packed with everything that I wanted in a slingshot. *FOR ME*, it is an ideal fit. It's all about personal preferences and priorities.

We all have different skill levels, aesthetic tastes and personal interests, and those differences spill over into the slingshot world as well -something that I'm very conscience and considerate of. So I would never assume that what interests me personally would also apply to someone else.

I think prices are not discussed on the SSF outside of the "Classifieds" or "Vendor's" Forum. *If anyone has* *specific questions about The Slant, don't hesitate to shoot Tremo a quick message* to see if this particular frame would be good for your goals and skill level. As far as I know, Tremo may not even have any available at the moment. I do not know what his production schedule is. Or how he accepts orders. You would need to inquire and plan ahead directly with him. PM or Website.

I wanted The Slant specifically for its low and wide fork tips and OTT integrated clips. *I am a very big fan of anodized surfaces and frames with low and narrower fork gaps*. I started shooting a PFS July 2013. I mostly shoot Sir Flicks' NT Reprise and McS. Small 'Altoid-size' frames -consistent favorites of mine for a long time. I have had a variety of frames and experiences for three years. I am comfortable and confident with my own relaxed OTT style and skills.

I have also been enthusiastically following Tremo's work for a long time. *I trust his work, and he is just a super person*.








He cares about the sport, creative design and quality craftsmanship, performance and safety standards. His work is solid, and so is he. I have no hesitation about praising The Slant, or even recommending it -which is truly a rare and unusual thing for me.

May need to sacrifice the daily $5 Starbucks Salted Caramel Mocha Frappuccino Venti for a month *ツ * There are plenty of exciting well-designed and aesthetically pleasant poly slingshots available to choose from. I've already mentioned the *Torque* earlier. A wonderful starter, extra-wide fork tips, accommodates flats, tubes, and a lanyard. A great value. Be sure to check out the cool videos by SimpleShot. Torque. Installing Flatbands.















Good luck with your decision. Lots of cool options*!*


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Poiema said:


> I predicted that this 'pricing' question would eventually surface.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be starting with the Torque in a few weeks. I'll simply have to save up for the Slant. If it was $*** it wouldn't surprise me as it's such a quality item that looks like it's built to last a lifetime. I would gladly pay that for it when I can. I have reason to believe it's less than that.

Slingshots are now my hobby. It's what I think about all the time. I haven't even booted up a video game since I've been back into slinging. And I was one of those guys that spent hundreds of dollars on computer parts to squeeze out a few more frames per second so my polygons could murder the other guy's polygons.

So, although I can't afford one now. It's a goal for me. I have little doubt the Torque along with my OPFS will serve me well until then.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Slingster said:


> Just out of curiosity what do these cost?





inconvenience said:


> Slingster said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiosity what do these cost?
> ...


Hi Folks,

You can contact with me any time via PM or website  SimpleShot already has the Torque and a wide variety of products that fits for most of the people. The Slant is a design challenge and a unique combination of HighTech and LowTech. That is all 

Please if you have further questions don't hesitate to contact.

Cheers :wave:

Mark


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

Tremo, thanks for the reply. Another member sent me a message with what he was quotes and I must say that the price seemed quite resonable for the work put into it.

I might look into geting one in a few months after I get my first slingshot and start practicing with it next week. Most of my hobbies I like to test the waters first then buy the best options on the market. My five figure camera gear is a testament to that. ;-)

Thanks and keep up the good work.


----------

